# So my wife tells me were invited to a swingers party



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

So Sunday night, out of the blue, my wife says that we were invited to a party that was being thrown by some friends of hers. I said that was nice and was all prepared to be "forced" to go. My wife then said that that it's a nude party and that if people want they can go off with other people. So I ask her about it and she says she told them that we would not be going, but thought she would share the info we me. 

Now I know my wife might have been fishing a bit to see what my reaction would be and I know she wouldn't want to go because she's a bit (actually a lot) insecure about how she looks nude. However now I'm wondering if I need to be a little more watchful of my wife friend. I was already watching her a bit. She's married but bisexual and does girl on girl webcam on the side (which I'm not sure my wife knows about). I'm 90% sure I don't have to worry about my wife, she was abused by a female relative when she was young and has never had any interest in a experience with another woman.

Still I thought this was somewhat funny and was something I had never been invited too.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How do you know this friend does the webcam on the side?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

yeah, that invitation was basically a direct request to have sex with your wife. I'd drop those 'friends' (ie, predators) if I were you.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Herpes isn't so bad once you get used to it


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd say it's a good chance your wife knows about the webcam stuff if this friend invited her to a nude party.

If the bisexual friend invited your wife to this particular party, there's a good chance she's interested in your wife. You probably want to be extra alert here.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife has known her for about two years through a class they both take and were planning on doing something for my wife's work. They were texting quite a bit and I saw it on our phone bill. I spent some time working for a P.I. a while back and learned how to do background tracking (I'm not great, but I can usually find what I'm looking for). I used a photo that was taken at a class demo and my wife friend happened to use a cropped version on a twitter page tied to her cam profile. None of the text or message were anything unusual.

As for dropping the friends, I'm not sure about that. I'm not sure I would even say we are friends. Just someone my wife knows through a class. My wife can't drop the class and since they don't hang out outside of class, I really don't see it as a problem. I will how ever watch things.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

OP, your wife cheated on her ex-fiancé, cheated on her ex-husband, looks for men on every form of social media, picks up men from craigslist and myspace, facebook and classmates, knowingly dated someone who was married but in an "open marriage", and masturbates all the time.

When you married her you were a catholic-raised virgin, but "knew she was the one". 

Now she's hanging around swingers and bi-sexual cam-girls....

Sure, I'd be questioning the kind of "friends" she has...among other things.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

tulsy said:


> OP, your wife cheated on her ex-fiancé, cheated on her ex-husband, looks for men on every form of social media, picks up men from craigslist and myspace, facebook and classmates, knowingly dated someone who was married but in an "open marriage", and masturbates all the time.
> 
> When you married her you were a catholic-raised virgin, but "knew she was the one".
> 
> Now she's hanging around swingers and bi-sexual cam-girls....


What the.......:scratchhead:


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

borninapril said:


> My wife has known her for about two years through a class they both take and were planning on doing something for my wife's work. They were texting quite a bit and I saw it on our phone bill. I spent some time working for a P.I. a while back and learned how to do background tracking (I'm not great, but I can usually find what I'm looking for). I used a photo that was taken at a class demo and my wife friend happened to use a cropped version on a twitter page tied to her cam profile. None of the text or message were anything unusual.
> 
> As for dropping the friends, I'm not sure about that. I'm not sure I would even say we are friends. Just someone my wife knows through a class. *My wife can't drop the class and since they don't hang out outside of class, I really don't see it as a problem.* I will how ever watch things.


Um, why the heck can't she drop the class?

I don't think she should be hanging out with people that want to have sex with her.

What she was fishing for was permission by so-called inclusion of yourself.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

What kind of class lasts for 2 years?


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> What kind of class lasts for 2 years?


The one that provides blocks of time you don't have to account for...


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

tulsy said:


> OP, your wife cheated on her ex-fiancé, cheated on her ex-husband, looks for men on every form of social media, picks up men from craigslist and myspace, facebook and classmates, knowingly dated someone who was married but in an "open marriage", and masturbates all the time.
> 
> When you married her you were a catholic-raised virgin, but "knew she was the one".
> 
> ...


SERIOUSLY? Find that turnip truck you fell off of and go back to where you came from my brother.


----------



## naiveonedave (Jan 9, 2014)

read his other threads. There are some red flags there. Unaccounted for time, significant weight loss by the W and she can't O with him any more. I think that is where Tulsy is getting his info.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

MaritimeGuy said:


> The one that provides blocks of time you don't have to account for...


:smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

If a friend asked me to a party like that, or my mate, they wouldn't be friends any more. Well, because I'm not into that and a friend would know that.

Sounds like your wife is curious.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Or maybe she and the woman are already together. Sounds like that could be a big possibility.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Having gone thru this stage with my old lady I can tell youn that it is time to talk to your wife and discuss the term " enemies of the marriage" and that includes "toxic friends".

My old lady had plenty of these types of chicks back in the day...it wasn't long before my old ladies want for cash ans attention that her insecurities about her body went out the window.

And being young and dumb at the time I went in with all her crap and toxic friend bull crap!

Do not under estimate the power these toxic people have....especially when your not next to your wife....the best thing she can do for her marriage is to always think you are always next to her even when your not.

These kinds of folks can be all kinds of nice when your around, but when its just your wife and them...its a whole different game.

Again communicate and have that talk about "enemies of your marriage"....it's not about being controlling...it's all about protecting the marriage and having boundries.

If you ever bugged your wife car, you would be shocked on the crap women talk about...it's best that your wife recognize this kind of talk as being a toxic influence towards the marriage.

In my case all the crap these toxic women had on my old lady seemed to snowball through the years.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Forgive me should I sound a bit naive - lets just assume there is nothing going on between the two women.

There is only one was to find out if another wife/couple swings...by inviting them to such a party.
You have the choice of accepting (knowing what sort of party it is going to be) or not.

Just because another couple swings and you don't doesn't make them 'toxic'.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

inviting a monogamous married couple to a swinging party defines toxic


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

wake up man!

either jump in and swing (because she already is just without you involved)

or make it a deal breaker.


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

borninapril said:


> I'm 90% sure I don't have to worry about my wife, she was abused by a female relative when she was young and has never had any interest in a experience with another woman.


So you would think, actually many times the opposite turns out to be true. Don't assume anything. 



> Still I thought this was somewhat funny and was something I had never been invited too.


What's funny is how clueless you are about your wife. I think your inexperience with women in general has kept you in a state of denial.

Just _consider _that maybe your assumptions might be wrong, you could be right BUT I wouldn't bet the farm on it.


----------



## PrincessQueenBee (Oct 12, 2014)

Know of people who have dabbled in that and it lead to disaster. My husbands to go to a "party", and I have no interest. I am in the medical field and know how easily diseases are transmitted,,,, plus,, I think it is the beginning of the end.


----------

